# Show names for a horse???



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, his barn name is Chance but dice are black and white so something like:

Roll of the Dice
Lucky Prince
King of Fortune

Or, well, what's black and white and regal? An Emperor Penguin LOL.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Paint In Baroque


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Posting pictures could help!


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Chance of a Life Time


----------



## mangomelon (May 11, 2012)

Here are some pictures of him


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, you could call him Majestic Mudpie...:lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Well, you could call him Majestic Mudpie...:lol:


This seriously just made me snort!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Well, you could call him Majestic Mudpie...:lol:


I quite like that. ;D


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Faceman said:


> Well, you could call him Majestic Mudpie...:lol:


This made me laugh, then the more I thought about it, it kinda fits him. Not just because he's a bit dirty in the pics but something about him. Majestic for the fresian side but with a twist since he's painted up so nice! But what do I know I had a horse named kiwi!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mangomelon (May 11, 2012)

Faceman said:


> Well, you could call him Majestic Mudpie...:lol:


Haha  I know he's pretty dirty in those pictures... He's very beautiful when he's not covered in mud


----------

